# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Resources for Norwegian?

## JackBoni

Hallo  ::  
A friend and I are attempting to learn Norwegian. I want to learn for a variety of reasons, whereas my friend wants to learn so that he can talk to his girlfriend without feeling ignorant. Both my friend and I did German at school together for seven years, and I know _a little_ Danish. I have heard that German is similar to Norwegian in various respects; probably more from a vocabulary point of view than anything else, though. I assume that the grammar will not be very difficult to pick up? Is Norwegian grammar more similar to German or English? From what little Norwegian I have seen, its grammar seems to be a mix of English, German and in one or two cases it has vague similarities with Russian. Does anyone know of a good online dictionary for Norwegian - something like multitran.ru would be nice, for example. Any other advice or resources would be nice, too. I tend to use verbix.com for Norwegian verbs, but this doesn't even seem necessary, as Norwegian verbs don't seem to conjugate, at least in the present tense, just like English and Danish! Brilliant!! 
Takk!!

----------


## Оля

German-Norwegian online dictionary http://www.heinzelnisse.info/

----------


## JackBoni

Takk, Оля   ::

----------


## usernamee

торренты всякие - thepiratebay.org в частности, torrents.ru - там учебники есть, словари, книжки, фильмы на норвежском. не очень много, но я штук 50 уже насобирал (всех перечисленных единиц) 
можно ещё сходить в центральный книжный магазин в Питере например, там лежит 4 книжки целых (к вопросу о неизбежности пиратства)

----------

